
Who said what inside the Trump tech meeting - beardless_sysad
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/15/13976806/immigration-maternity-leave-grid-software-president-trump-tech-meeting
======
hourislate
You just got to look at that photo and you can tell there wasn't a single
person except Trumps kids that wanted to be there.

Even Peter Thiel looked like he wanted to jump out the window.

